# Spare tickets one or two Dressage 12:30 on Thursday the 9th of August



## ingrid t (6 August 2012)

Dear horse friends,

My daughter Josefine and I have two tickets for the dressage session on the 9th August including medals ceremony.
Unfortunately Josefine is not able to attend any more as she got a film job at the Velodrome.
I have ask friends and family, but they have their own tickets or aren't able to attend. The session ED004 starts 12:30 on Thursday the 9th of August.

I can provide you with one ticket, Block 224 Row 34 Seat 563 £ 65 + all zone travel card for the day, if you would like to go with me. 

In the case you would prefer to go with with your partner, I can provide you with two ticket, Block 224 Row 34 Seat 563 and Seat 562 £ 130 + 2 all zone travel cards for the day and the original bill.

I look forward to your respond.

Kind regards,

Ingrid Thieme [teama]
www.atelier7architects.co.uk

PS: As I live only a 12 min bicycle ride away from Greenwich Park, it is easy to meet up at the entrance in Greenwich or Blackheath.


----------



## jessdarcy (6 August 2012)

Actually, don't worry


----------



## LuvRacing (6 August 2012)

Have PM'd you


----------



## ingrid t (6 August 2012)

Tickets are still available as I can't reply now, because I have appointments at work. I will reply to you tonight. Thanks. Ingrid


----------



## Skyedog33 (8 August 2012)

LuvRacing said:



			Have PM'd you
		
Click to expand...

Begging letter!!
Hi do you still have the spare tickets?? My daughter & I are desperate to go but havent been able to get any tickets for any events!! 
Just tried to buy some now onlne but they went really quickly for £175.00
I dont mind giving you extra cash for the tickets-
Hope you dont mind but from your email address I did contact your work place but they said you were out.
Anyway this is my last attempt to get tickets
If you still have them I would be happy to buy them off you.
do contact me - Verity .

verityrobers@aol.com


----------



## petsywetsy (8 August 2012)

Hi Ingrid - I would like just one itsy bitsy ticket for the 9th.  Live quite near in London and don't require the transportation ticket as I have an oyster.  Can meet you there whatever time you suggest.  Will have the cash.  Went down to Greenwich a few days ago, but no luck.

Thanks


----------



## petsywetsy (8 August 2012)

petsywetsy said:



			Hi Ingrid - I would like just one itsy bitsy ticket for the 9th.  Live quite near in London and don't require the transportation ticket as I have an oyster.  Can meet you there whatever time you suggest.  Will have the cash.  Went down to Greenwich a few days ago, but no luck.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Have pm'd you my phone number.  Would also be nice to have someone to talk to!!  In fact, a friend as they say!!!


----------



## Biska (8 August 2012)

If you still need someone, I would love a ticket and am happy to sit with anyone.
I will PM you my details. If I don't get them may I wish all going a really fabulous day out! It's going to be sensational. 
Cathie


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

She's already sold them - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=554960


----------

